# vintage bike/motorcycle swap/show



## cinelliphyle (May 31, 2008)

I am organizing a vintage motorcyle/bicycle show/swap in Centralia Washington on Aug. 2-3, 2008. The event will have live music, inside/outside dining, swap space available, camping, beer garden, great food, live comedy, etc, etc.
 Feel free to contact me to reserve space or for further info.
 Rick...
 (253)826-0252
rick@vroomart.com
gilmorerick@hotmail.com

 Event location-1400 Grand Ave. Centralia, Wa.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 17, 2008)

what is the status of this show?


----------

